# nyc inground pool grounding requirements



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

What's up fellas? I have an inground pool being installed in brooklyn new york. I was curious as to the grounding and bonding requirements as per the electrical code. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Control Freak said:


> What's up fellas? I have an inground pool being installed in brooklyn new york. I was curious as to the grounding and bonding requirements as per the electrical code. Can anybody help me out?


What code is NYC using? I hear they have hundreds of pages of amendments. Probably need someone from the city to answer that.

BTW, I live on ridge blvd and 77th st. in Brooklyn for many years--- near the Verrazano bridge.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Take a look at art. 680 and check your local amendments Pools are really easy as long as you don't forget to bond something.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Pools are really easy


Huh, art. 680 is asked about in forums about as much as grounding. The bonding issue is always in a state of flux and is difficult for many to understand. I have had more disagreements about pools then almost any other thing esp. when you bring hot tubs etc into the picture.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Huh, art. 680 is asked about in forums about as much as grounding. The bonding issue is always in a state of flux and is difficult for many to understand. I have had more disagreements about pools then almost any other thing esp. when you bring hot tubs etc into the picture.


 Well maybe for other's, but I find them rather easy and enjoy wiring them. To me art. 680 is rather clear, and I've never had any issues, maybe I'm over killing the jobs I've installed,but I've made money on all of them so far. "Knocking on wood":thumbsup:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What code is NYC using? I hear they have hundreds of pages of amendments. Probably need someone from the city to answer that.
> 
> BTW, I live on ridge blvd and 77th st. in Brooklyn for many years--- near the Verrazano bridge.


Thanks guys.
Why'd you leave the city?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Control Freak said:


> Thanks guys.
> Why'd you leave the city?


Went to college to study psychology in Poughkeepsie, NY and never went back. I loved living outside the city in the country. We rented a house that was on 50 acres and bordered a wildlife sanctuary. We had hundreds of acres to ourselves. Never wanted to live in a city again. My entire immediate family have also moved out over the years. Boston, Houston, Raleigh, Boulder, Colorado and Chapel Hill-- we are all over the place.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Control Freak said:


> What's up fellas? I have an inground pool being installed in brooklyn new york. I was curious as to the grounding and bonding requirements as per the electrical code. Can anybody help me out?


 
According to an ear mark in the new energy bill passed by congress.
You will need to use the California building code.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What code is NYC using? I hear they have hundreds of pages of amendments. Probably need someone from the city to answer that.
> 
> BTW, I live on ridge blvd and 77th st. in Brooklyn for many years--- near the Verrazano bridge.


No Chit? Gimme your old address, I'll snap some new photos for you.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No Chit? Gimme your old address, I'll snap some new photos for you.


7714 Ridge Blvd..... Saturday Night Fever was filmed right around the corner and the store that John T. worked in in the movie was a few blocks away.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Can you dig it? I knew that you could.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 7714 Ridge Blvd..... Saturday Night Fever was filmed right around the corner and the store that John T. worked in in the movie was a few blocks away.


Couldn't get a good shot of the house.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is my old home in brooklyn, ny. Google earth is amazing. Where do you live Lawn guy. Hey, there are no lawns in B'klyn.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is my old home in brooklyn, ny. Google earth is amazing. Where do you live Lawn guy. Hey, there are no lawns in B'klyn.


That pic is from Google Earth??


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> That pic is from Google Earth??


Yep. the street view


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is my old home in brooklyn, ny. Google earth is amazing. Where do you live Lawn guy. Hey, there are no lawns in B'klyn.


Long Island, get it, Lawn Guy Land? I thought everybody knew that? :blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Long Island, get it, Lawn Guy Land? I thought everybody knew that? :blink:


Ah, yes I get it now... Duh. Never really thought about it.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Ah, yes I get it now... Duh. Never really thought about it.


 
I never took on to that either. That's different.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I never took on to that either. That's different.



I kept separating the Lawn Guy from the Land Sparky. I figured he did lawns but wasn't sure about the Land Sparky. I am getting too old- brain is fried.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I worked with a nurse from Long Island, I sounded it out with her accent a few months ago.:laughing:


----------

